# Any Ideas?



## ClintW (Aug 10, 2015)

Found this tree on Campus. I have seen a few like it around. Reminds me of sage, but I know that's not right.
Thanks.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 10, 2015)

russian olive

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 10, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> russian olive



Fo shizzle, bra

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ClintW (Aug 10, 2015)

Cool! I see it along the highway up in Cleveland all the time. I will have to keep my eye open for any trimming that occurs.


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 11, 2015)

Couple small burls I see there too. If you happen to see then cutting one down, see if they'll cut the bigger ones off for you.


----------



## ClintW (Aug 11, 2015)

Oh this tree has some really nice burls. But being on Campus I am sure they won't bother to cut it for awhile


----------

